# Pork Spares  (St Louis SV & Weber)



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

*Pork Spares  (St Louis * SV & Weber)*

I couldn’t believe it, we finally had these for under $3, at $1.99 per pound. I was shocked!

Mrs Bear wanted them FOTB, and No Smoke, so that’s easy enough, I pulled off the membrane, cut them in half, put a Rub on them, Vacuum packed them & put them in the fridge over night.
Then I put them in my SV rack & into my Sous Vide Supreme @ 160°.
Then 24 hours later I removed them from my SV, opened the bags, removed & patted dry, and saved the juices.
Then I put them on my Weber “Q” & flipped them over a couple times, brushing a little sauce on in between flips.

They were FOTB, and very juicy. I didn’t need the juices I saved, and Mrs Bear loved them.
I wanted some smoke on mine, so I got out the Smoking gun & some Hickory Dust, however I only put a little smoke on, because I had to do it in the kitchen, because the table I use outside on my deck had a foot of fresh snow on it.
So I didn’t hear any complaints about the smoke in the house, because that’s the price she had to pay for not wanting any smoke on her ribs!!!

I had a few Rib Sammies with smoke on them too, and they were Much better than any McRibs!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear

One Rack of St Louis Pork Spares:







Lowest price I've seen around here for years---$1.99:






Removed Membrane, rubbed, and Ready:






Vacuum Packed & Racked for SV @ 160° for 24 hours:






Onto my Weber "Q" & sauced:






Flipped & sauced a couple times:






Done & separated:






Bear's first helping:






Put these on a small plate that will fit in my Smoke Chamber:






You can see the Small plate of Ribs in the chamber, ready for smoke:






Now you can see the smoke filling the chamber:






First of my "Smoked" Rib Sammies, smoked with the Smoking Gun:


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks good !!  that smoke gun is great when it's to cold or bad to get outside to use your smoker

Great job

Gary


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks awesome Bear. I am trying my first attempt tomorrow at St. Louis style ribs on the Woodwind, thinking of doing the 3-2-1 method. I am also very intrigued about this smoking gun you have, I have never seen anything like that before. 

Have you ever had any issues with your Weber Q in cold weather? I have the Q 2200 and if its below 35 I cant get anything more than a light blue flame and the grill wont get about 200. No idea what the issue is.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 16, 2018)

Ribs look great nice job!

That smoke gun is pretty cool where do you go about getting something like that?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks great!  Thats a GREAT price!  Porks butts here are always 1.99 a lb.  Spare ribs are usually 4$ or more.  12-15 bucks a rack.  I'd have bought the whole freezer worth at that price!

I did some ribs this way once, Wife and I weren't too impressed.  Very tender and juicy, but lacked a lot in the flavor dept.  Just wasn't near as good as traditional.  I'm going to try them again though and cool them down, then try to get more bark back on them with the grill.  I don't think I grilled them long enough since I was worried about them drying out.

One more question...have you tried SV ribs without taking the membrane off?  I'm wondering if its necessary to remove it when you SV since most other tendons and such get broken down over a long cook.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ribs look great nice job!
> 
> That smoke gun is pretty cool where do you go about getting something like that?



There are a ton of them on amazon, I did a search earlier and the ranged from $25-250


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice job ,,, I love it .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2018)

They look delicious Bear!
Nicely done!
I picked up 5 racks of STL's a couple of weeks ago for $1.99 lb.
That's about the lowest I've seen them at in years!
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 16, 2018)

Those are some tasty looking ribs Bear. Odd you mention that 1.99 is super low. I live in So Cal where everything costs an arm and a leg and quite often Spareribs are 1.99 a pound. Now that's the untrimmed, so if you want St Louis you have to do it yourself. When they go on sale locally they are generally 1.77 a pound. Easter, Memorial Day, 4th, and Labor Day are all good bets for the 1.77 sale. I'd say stock up while you can because when it comes to ribs you just can't been Spareribs in my opinion. Man, you guys are going to force me to get some ribs now. There have been way too many of these awesome posts lately lol.

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Looks awesome Bear. I am trying my first attempt tomorrow at St. Louis style ribs on the Woodwind, thinking of doing the 3-2-1 method. I am also very intrigued about this smoking gun you have, I have never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Have you ever had any issues with your Weber Q in cold weather? I have the Q 2200 and if its below 35 I cant get anything more than a light blue flame and the grill wont get about 200. No idea what the issue is.



Thank You Geebs!
I would check 2 things:
One is if there are any spider nests in the gas pipes.
The other is---Turn the gas bottle valve on slightly. Then get your flames on. Then turn the gas valve all the way up, but do it very slowly. 

Bear




gary s said:


> Looks good !!  that smoke gun is great when it's to cold or bad to get outside to use your smoker
> Great job
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Yeah, I want to try more smoke with the gun, but I gotta wait until it's nicer out.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice looking ribs Bear. I've never used the meat for a sammie. Food for thought.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 16, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Have you ever had any issues with your Weber Q in cold weather? I have the Q 2200 and if its below 35 I cant get anything more than a light blue flame and the grill wont get about 200. No idea what the issue is.



Geebs, in the winter you may also want to put your tank in direct sunlight. Propane will flow better when it's warmer. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ribs look great nice job!
> 
> That smoke gun is pretty cool where do you go about getting something like that?




Thank You!!
I don't know where my Son got me this one for Christmas.
They are all over the internet---Mostly for about $100.
Can't wait for decent weather, so I can hit it with more smoke than I've been trying.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> Looks great!  Thats a GREAT price!  Porks butts here are always 1.99 a lb.  Spare ribs are usually 4$ or more.  12-15 bucks a rack.  I'd have bought the whole freezer worth at that price!
> 
> I did some ribs this way once, Wife and I weren't too impressed.  Very tender and juicy, but lacked a lot in the flavor dept.  Just wasn't near as good as traditional.  I'm going to try them again though and cool them down, then try to get more bark back on them with the grill.  I don't think I grilled them long enough since I was worried about them drying out.
> 
> One more question...have you tried SV ribs without taking the membrane off?  I'm wondering if its necessary to remove it when you SV since most other tendons and such get broken down over a long cook.




Thanks!
I'm kinda stuck with SV for some things, because Mrs Bear doesn't want Smoke on hers. That's why I'm working on my Smoking Gun use.

I left the Membrane on one time, and it broke down in pieces, so I couldn't peel it off. It was a very disgusting texture.
Thus I always remove it first, no matter how I make it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job ,,, I love it .




Thank You Chopsaw!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They look delicious Bear!
> Nicely done!
> I picked up 5 racks of STL's a couple of weeks ago for $1.99 lb.
> That's about the lowest I've seen them at in years!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
That must have been a Fluke, both having $1.99 Spares!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Al !!
> That must have been a Fluke, both having $1.99 Spares!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Maybe they came off the same pig ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Those are some tasty looking ribs Bear. Odd you mention that 1.99 is super low. I live in So Cal where everything costs an arm and a leg and quite often Spareribs are 1.99 a pound. Now that's the untrimmed, so if you want St Louis you have to do it yourself. When they go on sale locally they are generally 1.77 a pound. Easter, Memorial Day, 4th, and Labor Day are all good bets for the 1.77 sale. I'd say stock up while you can because when it comes to ribs you just can't been Spareribs in my opinion. Man, you guys are going to force me to get some ribs now. There have been way too many of these awesome posts lately lol.
> 
> George




Thank You George!!
Around here the St Louis cut is usually 50 cents more per pound than the whole Pork Spares.
However I like the untrimmed Spares best, because they are juicier, especially when I cure them & make "Bacon-on-a-Stick" out of them. Boy are they ever tasty!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking ribs Bear. I've never used the meat for a sammie. Food for thought.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thanks Chris!

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 18, 2018)

Good looking ribs Bear. I'm like gnatboy911, in that I have tried ribs SV but just wasn't that impressed with them, compared with ribs from my Big Joe. I am lucky, in that my wife loves smoke flavor as much as I do, so I don't have your problems. I also never thought about making sandwiches with the rib meat, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Maybe they came off the same pig ?



You're probably right, Chop!!
I know they both tasted Great.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> Good looking ribs Bear. I'm like gnatboy911, in that I have tried ribs SV but just wasn't that impressed with them, compared with ribs from my Big Joe. I am lucky, in that my wife loves smoke flavor as much as I do, so I don't have your problems. I also never thought about making sandwiches with the rib meat, I'll have to try that.




Yes, you are lucky about the smoke & your wife.
We're going on our 50th year together, so I just gotta do my best. So far I like Smoking in my smoker best, but I didn't get a chance yet to hit anything with a lot more smoke with this new Smoking Gun toy. Soon it will be nice enough outside to try that. 
I still Smoke my Signature Prime Ribs real good in my Smoker, but I give her a center slice, and trim some of the outside off for her. Gives me more of the Good Smoky parts, anyway.:D

I'll keep working on it---Don't have much choice---She's a Good Kid.:rolleyes:

Also: I like any kind of Sammy with meat, and Smoked Rib Meat is near the top of my list.

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 18, 2018)

Bear, I know what you mean about keeping the better half happy. I have had mine for 47 years in April, so I am also a lucky guy. I read your sig and I was at Chu Lai in 67-68, glad we both made it back to the world.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> Bear, I know what you mean about keeping the better half happy. I have had mine for 47 years in April, so I am also a lucky guy. I read your sig and I was at Chu Lai in 67-68, glad we both made it back to the world.




In that case, Here's a "Like"----

And a Great Big "Welcome Home!!" :)

Bear


----------

